# WALL-E



## ssj3boruto (Dec 19, 2007)

Is anyone else really looking forward to this:



Very little dialogue apparently, but it looks great. I love the amount of care that goes into some of Pixar's and Ghibli's productions, for the finer details. Far too often films just rely on clever dialogue or storyline, with little else.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks cute. Hadn't heard about it before but looks very nicely done. Better than Cars <_<

Kinda reminds me of the stories of Marvin and Bender (Hitchikers & Futrurama respectively)

So what I can extrapolate from that is Humans have abandoned Earth as it became a trash heap (and reference to cockroaches outliving humanity), Wall-E is alone among the trash then a ship (either human or alien) comes and visits and Wall-E gets picked up accidentally and it all is from his perspective.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 19, 2007)

Apparently it's a romance, but I won't go into plot details I've read. Kind of nice to just have trailers that don't give the whole thing away. Also interesting to have a protagonist who's not much a talker.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 19, 2007)

i fell in love with the poster of this <3


just a little shy maybe somewhat melancholy looking bigeyed little robot thingie x3


i can't wait.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Apparently it's a romance, but I won't go into plot details I've read. Kind of nice to just have trailers that don't give the whole thing away. Also interesting to have a protagonist who's not much a talker.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 19, 2007)

I always look for Pixar films


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2007)

*RRRRRRRR!!!!* 

I absolutely can't stand how very little we learn with each new trailer that comes out. Guess this must be something pretty huge for Pixar for them to keep it so tightly wrapped up. Anyways, I'm always lookin forward to Pixar movies. Seriously can't wait for Toy Story 3 to come out. And their next film Up looks to be pretty interesting as well.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 19, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *RRRRRRRR!!!!*
> 
> I absolutely can't stand how very little we learn with each new trailer that comes out. Guess this must be something pretty huge for Pixar for them to keep it so tightly wrapped up. Anyways, I'm always lookin forward to Pixar movies. Seriously can't wait for Toy Story 3 to come out. And their next film Up looks to be pretty interesting as well.



A plot synopsis was leaked a while ago. some of the details for it have been listed in this thread in fact


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> A plot synopsis was leaked a while ago. some of the details for it have been listed in this thread in fact



I know that, but reading isn't the same as seeing. I wanna see this robot WALL-E falls in love with, I wanna see where that rocket is taking him. That's usually what should be shown in a trailer. If you ask me, this latest one could still be considered a teaser.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2007)

When I went to go see I Am Legend they had what they said was a "life size" statue of Wall-E.  It was say 3 feet tall and 2 feet wide.  Very detailed.

Also movie premise kinda depresses me though it _is_ Pixar so it'll be good, though I hope to god it;ll be better than Cars


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well there is something you learn from the trailer, seems that is Earth in the Future and it becomes Desolate.  Maybe post Apocalyptic funny movie?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

I for one want really want to see this film. Pixar movies are some of my all time favorites, and not one has really dissapointed me.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 20, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I know that, but reading isn't the same as seeing. I wanna see this robot WALL-E falls in love with, I wanna see where that rocket is taking him. That's usually what should be shown in a trailer. If you ask me, this latest one could still be considered a teaser.



I'd be pleasantly surprised if this was as much detail as we got from trailers (including future ones) relating to the film. Marketing ends up giving out far too much of the film.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

WAlee is such a cute little guy. U just say aww when u see him do things.

I cant wait for this movie it looks hillarious.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I know that, but reading isn't the same as seeing. I wanna see this robot WALL-E falls in love with, I wanna see where that rocket is taking him. That's usually what should be shown in a trailer. If you ask me, this latest one could still be considered a teaser.



you want to know all the aspects of a movie before seeing it 

Trailers nowadays suck big balls in a 90% of times


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> I'd be pleasantly surprised if this was as much detail as we got from trailers (including future ones) relating to the film. Marketing ends up giving out far too much of the film.



Well that certainly would make my mom happy. She hates trailers cuz they usually always ruin the movie for her.



The Hoff said:


> you want to know all the aspects of a movie before seeing it
> 
> Trailers nowadays suck big balls in a 90% of times



I agree that trailers these days spoil a lot. However, I personally don't care. Getting things spoiled very rarely ruins the experience for me.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 20, 2007)

What I really like about this is WALLE reminds me of R2-D2.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 21, 2007)

I always look forward to a Pixar release. They haven't disappointed yet!


----------



## Haruko (Dec 21, 2007)

Cars wasn't great...

Anyway I couldn't work out what this was about from the trailer I saw, but I'll probably see it anyway.


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 29, 2007)

Watch the HD teaser 2 trailer. This movie looks amazing. Can't wait for it. After watching the trailer, you'll be going, "Waaaaalleeee" all day long.

Premise:

*Spoiler*: __ 



WALL-E is the story of the last little robot on Earth. He is a robot and his programming was to help clean up. You see, it's set way in the future. Through consumerism, rampant, unchecked consumerism, the Earth was covered with trash. And to clean up, everyone had to leave Earth and set in place millions of these little robots that went around to clean up the trash and make Earth habitable again.

Well, the cleanup program failed with the exception of this one little robot and he's left on Earth doing his duty all alone. But it's not a story about science fiction. It's a love story, because, you see, WALL-E falls in love with EVE, a robot from a probe that comes down to check on Earth, and she's left there to check on and see how things are going and he absolutely falls in love with her.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 29, 2007)

WALL-E is my idol  I want to see the movie really badly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2007)

Mergem'


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2007)

Sunny's just jealous.

Don't let his hate get to you.

Oh, and I'm excited for this one, actually.  Pixar has done an amazing job of wriggling to the top of the new Animation heap.  And they're actually good looking, and well written.  Hard to find these days.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 30, 2007)

Was looking for the link when I saw your post Mr. Mann.

Thankie.


----------



## plox (Dec 30, 2007)

ohh i remember 
i saw a 3-d stand of this in a movie theatre
but i thought it was a movie about those moon rovers things


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

I love Pixar. This looks great!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 31, 2007)

As stated in the Ratatouille previews Wall-E came from that same meeting as those other kick ass Pixar movies.  It'd be hard to expect anything but greatness


----------



## Dave (Dec 31, 2007)

the robot reminds me of another one


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2008)

Final trailer 

Adorable robot love 

Youtube
If not, just search Wall E and sort by date, should be among the new ones


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a Pixar film so not only will it be awesome (Cars was the 'worst' film Pixar has made and it still was pretty good), but it'll make about 3 to 4 hundred million dollars.

Hell Pixar has NEVER made a bomb.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

I look forward to this one, always been a fan of Pixar stuff


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 13, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Final trailer
> 
> Adorable robot love
> 
> ...



X3

Eve is awesome


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 13, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kinda reminds me of the stories of Marvin and Bender (Hitchikers & Futrurama respectively)





Acidblood7 said:


> What I really like about this is WALLE reminds me of R2-D2.



Bender, Marvin...R2-D2? Come on guys, he looks like Johnny 5


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

It's a Pixar movie. therefore, must watch. All their movies have been great. At the very least, above average.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just watched the final trailer, and it looks even better than I thought it would be. Wall-E could very well become one of the best animated characters ever


----------



## Vanity (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw the trailer for this movie when I went to the theatre last week. Now I really want to see it too! It looks very interesting and well done.

I've liked all of Pixar's past movies too.


----------



## Slayz (Mar 20, 2008)

Robots


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2008)

Shroomsday said:


> Is anyone else really looking forward to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Very little dialogue apparently, but it looks great. I love the amount of care that goes into some of Pixar's and Ghibli's productions, for the finer details. Far too often films just rely on clever dialogue or storyline, with little else.



i for one love clever dialogue and story 

but my favorite promo for this movie is the one that wally fucks a vacuum


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

Synopsis:  After hundreds of lonely years of doing what he was built for, WALL?E (short for Waste Allocation Load Lifter Earth-Class) discovers a new purpose in life (besides collecting knick-knacks) when he meets a sleek search robot named EVE. EVE comes to realize that WALL?E has inadvertently stumbled upon the key to the planet?s future, and races back to space to report her findings to the humans (who have been eagerly awaiting word that it is safe to return home). Meanwhile, WALL?E chases EVE across the galaxy and sets into motion one of the most exciting and imaginative comedy adventures ever brought to the big screen.

Joining WALL?E on his fantastic journey across a universe of never-before-imagined visions of the future, is a hilarious cast of characters including a pet cockroach, and a heroic team of malfunctioning misfit robots.

Filled with surprises, action, humor and heart, WALL?E was written and directed by Andrew Stanton, produced by Jim Morris, co-produced by Lindsey Collins and features original and innovative sound design by Academy Award?-winner Ben Burtt (?Star Wars,? ?Indiana Jones,? ?E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial?). The film is due for release on June 27, 2008.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Eh', not really interested in this movie. 

Finding Nemo, The Incredibles, Toy Story...those are great Pixar films. This one doesn't seem on par with those.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks as just as good as all the others. the only "bad"  movie Pixar made was Cars and even that was better than most of the shit out at the time. I'd also put Rattatouille as one of their best too.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Cars was dreadful.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

It wasn't that bad. I'd watch Cars over Shrek 3 or Madagascar any day.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

This looks like it could be sad.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> It wasn't that bad. I'd watch Cars over Shrek 3 or Madagascar any day.



That's true compared to Shrek 3. I liked Madagascar though.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 24, 2008)

dreamworks in general fucking sucks ass.

cars was bad, but it's better then anything they've done, except maybe shrek.

and you all stink fer wall-e hate. wall-e is gonna be epic. 

toy story 1 + 2, bugs life, monsters inc, nemo, incredibles, cars(kinda), and ratatouille(WHOOOO~!) were all epic. so why wouldn't this one be?

if there's one thing i learned of pixar, it's not to bash a movie of theres'til you actually see it. ratatouille especially. -_O~!

im seeing it, and it'll ROKK/RAWK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

How anyone can claim that this movie will be good, with a straight face, is beyond me.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 24, 2008)

i was gonna say the same thing, only, switched around! -_O~!

you haven't even seen it, how can yuo say it'll be bad? i mean, dayum, i didn't bash kung fu panda or superman til i saw them. xP


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ By the trailers and the overall synoposis I can tell that I won't like it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i was gonna say the same thing, only, switched around! -_O~!
> 
> you haven't even seen it, how can yuo say it'll be bad? i mean, dayum, i didn't bash kung fu panda or superman til i saw them. xP


Kung Fu Panda? That looks even worse than this!


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda looks far more interesting than Wall-E, but I won't be seeing that either.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 24, 2008)

Pixar movies are always number 1 in my Cant miss that movie list


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kung Fu Panda? That looks even worse than this!



so do you or chee like animated movies at all? xD


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I love animated movies, I actually want to direct an animated film whenever I graduate film school. 

It's just some aren't that good, and this one doesn't look that interesting to me. =\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate most of the Pixar and Disney ones. The only "animated" movie I can stand comes from Japan, or the 80s - 90s.


----------



## Juno (Jun 24, 2008)

Reminds me of Short Circuit.





Hmm...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 24, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Reminds me of Short Circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



difference is that movie was BAD. i saw that years ago, and it was ridiculously bad. xD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked Short circuit 2


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my god, Short Circuit was creepy. When he danced with that woman....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=z6VVELKyhOg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I love the films description:



> Robot Johnny Five comes to the city and gets manipulated by criminals who want him for their own purposes.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How anyone can claim that this movie will be good, with a straight face, is beyond me.



How can you claim it wont be good. Pixar are movies are the best, BAR NONE!


----------



## Vanity (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually there is a topic on this movie already. 

this thread here.

I really want to see this movie.  I've liked all of Pixar's other films. I mean, I've liked some much better than others but they were still all okay at least and this one looks to be a good one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Short Circuit was light years ahead of this movie in terms of awesomeness. This movie isn't fit to suck the oil from Johnny Five's asshole. 

PS: Did you stick your tongue down her throat?


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol @ Johnny 5. Johnny 5 is alive.

and wtf..this movie isn't in Imax/Imax-3d/disney digital 3d???
are you serious? Its set in space. It's animated in 3d cg. It would be the perfect movie for it.
All the dumb shit they put in imax that doesnt even need to be in imax or 3d..and they don't do this? well I guess not disney but movies in general. Maybe theyre banking on rerelease. 

But this is the type of movie you want to get smacked as shit for and go look up at an overhead 3d projection with things flying at you and the stars laid out above you. It'd be the best movie experience in years. That is if the films actually any good, and from the reviews Im hearing it will be, possibly their best yet (which is saying a lot).

The Dark Knight in Imax 3d?? I mean c'mon that movie is going to be the movie of the year most likely, but imax 3d probably just makes a movie like that worse. 6 scenes?? you go to a freaking dome screen for 6 scenes in a 3 hour movie??? bwayayayay!!?!?


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

Movie looks good

It got a 86% on Rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

I think Rotten Tomatoes just pathologically rates movies badly, and then occasionally gives a good rating, so people will go apeshit over it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think Rotten Tomatoes just pathologically rates movies badly, and then occasionally gives a good rating, so people will go apeshit over it.



Are you serous? 

It's called being fair.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 25, 2008)

^ RT just takes all the good and bad reviews and makes a percentage of them & because of one guy saying the movie drags a bit Wall-e doesnt have a 100% so RT is a pretty good spot to see what most reviewrs are saying then you watch the movie your self to see if you agree


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 26, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> ^ RT just takes all the good and bad reviews and makes a percentage of them & because of one guy saying the movie drags a bit Wall-e doesnt have a 100% so RT is a pretty good spot to see what most reviewrs are saying then you watch the movie your self to see if you agree




RT is like Metacritic but better.


----------



## Deidara_rulz (Jun 26, 2008)

i want to see this movie soooo badly it will probably be a classic atleast in my eyes


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 26, 2008)

can anyone say for sure it wont be available in Disney Digital 3d or Imax anywhere?


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 26, 2008)

Johnny Five!!! 

robots rule, WALL-E looks like the cutest thing ever in CGI


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2008)

RT gave a lot of my favorite movies bad ratings. I don't trust it, never will. 

I know this movie is awful, and nothing will ever change my opinion.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RT gave a lot of my favorite movies bad ratings. I don't trust it, never will.
> 
> I know this movie is awful, and nothing will ever change my opinion.



That just means you like bad movies.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 26, 2008)

I might watch it.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jun 26, 2008)

its by Pixar and it looks cute and funny, I think I'm going to watch it


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RT gave a lot of my favorite movies bad ratings. I don't trust it, never will.
> 
> I know this movie is awful, and nothing will ever change my opinion.



What were your favorite movies?

Name at least two or three title names


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2008)

Disney's doing it big with these animated movies, you should see the kidz around my hood, going nuts for it. I didn't see Cars but this one looks funny so I might catch it on tv or dvd or somethin'.


----------



## Denji (Jun 27, 2008)

The strong reviews are very encouraging. I've always been a Pixar fanboy, so I'll probably see this.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm agreeing with Denji on this one. :3

Gonna try to take my bro to see it with me tomorrow afternoon.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Dave (Jun 27, 2008)

cant wait to watch this weekend


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

saw it last night, and it was absolutely outstanding.

the guy who said he knew it was awful is, simply, ignorant. i honestly pity him for not giving the film a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

How old are you, what kind of movies do you like, and are you biased towards Pixar?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How old are you, what kind of movies do you like, and are you biased towards Pixar?



18, anything. i love shawshank redemption, i love alladin. i hate the old batman movies, i don't dig the spiderman movies. i love silent movies, and foreign films. i don't really have a BIG preference in movies, as long as they're original, and new. remakes are almost never good.

as fer pixar, i did enjoy MOST of the pixar films. tho ever since cars i've kept my guard up. nemo was meh-ish too. but i have seen them all, if that's what you mean.

i just really think it's stupid that you claim to "know" a movie is  awful when you haven't even seen it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

> nemo was meh-ish too.



Blasphemy. 

That movie was awesome, love it. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> 18, anything. i love shawshank redemption, i love alladin. i hate the old batman movies, i don't dig the spiderman movies. i love silent movies, and foreign films. i don't really have a BIG preference in movies, as long as they're original, and new. remakes are almost never good.
> 
> as fer pixar, i did enjoy MOST of the pixar films. tho ever since cars i've kept my guard up. nemo was meh-ish too. but i have seen them all, if that's what you mean.
> 
> i just really think it's stupid that you claim to "know" a movie is awful when you haven't even seen it.


I've seen parts of Finding Nemo. Those are seconds of my life I will never get back. 

I believe I will avoid this movie and stay blissfully ignorant. Thank you for your candor, kind sir.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, really impressive reviews on Rottentomatoes.  Fucking 97% positive!  That's unheard of.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

Saw it this afternoon with my bro.  I loved it.  WALL-E + EVE = OTP. 

Seriously great film.  The scenes of both Earth and space were outstanding.  And Presto! was great.   Very different from their usual shorts, but I loved it.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've seen parts of Finding Nemo. Those are seconds of my life I will never get back.
> 
> I believe I will avoid this movie and stay blissfully ignorant. Thank you for your candor, kind sir.



righto. 



Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Seriously great film.  The scenes of both Earth and space were outstanding.  And Presto! was great.   Very different from their usual shorts, but I loved it.


PRESTO ROKKED. rofl worthy.

the earth shots were epic.

one of my favorite parts was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



the part that really amazed me, was when you first see all those towers outta what looks like rokks and stuff, and then you realize wall-e is the one building them with his trash stuff. i dunno if you were'spossed to realize this before, but i didn't, and when i did, i said "wow" out loud. amazing shot.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

WALL-E WAS FUCKING *PERFECT* WATCH IT NOW


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA.

KILO KNOWS, BABEH. AW YEA.


*Spoiler*: __ 



was anyone else absolutely heartbroken with every "wall-e~?" from eve at the end of the movie? everytime she shouted at him, i died a little. D'=


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I'm going to see this this weekend. Looks pretty good. I'm a pretty big fan of the Pixar movies so hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA.
> 
> KILO KNOWS, BABEH. AW YEA.
> 
> ...



I actually teared up at the end, which is an true achivement since I usually roll my eyes at films aimed at younger audiences and watch slasher films for laughs.  so yeah I was trully touched


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys are making me really, really, REALLY wanna see it 
Tell me is it that good?


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA.
> 
> KILO KNOWS, BABEH. AW YEA.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I totally did.   At one point I turned to my bro and went, "..Is it weird that I'm empathizing so strongly with a fictional robot?'


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jun 27, 2008)

anything with good humor and graphics is good, and Pixar is amazing, WALL.E looks really good, who ever said it was awful is WRONG!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> You guys are making me really, really, REALLY wanna see it
> Tell me is it that good?



...yes. YES IT IS.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

i've kind of grown out of pixar movies.. but i think this may be pretty good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I actually teared up at the end, which is an true achivement since I usually roll my eyes at films aimed at younger audiences* and watch slasher films for laughs.*  so yeah I was trully touched



It's been a long time since slasher movies were viewed as more than just clips of blood buckets and tits.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 27, 2008)

Love Pixar movies. Planning on going to see it when it arrives over here.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't even know the movie was already out. :amazed I thought it was still a long way off. So how is the movie?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to recommend this one.  This was fucking epic.  A masterpiece.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pixar likes to start their films with an animated short...and usually I absolutely despise them.  The one that preceded this movie was actually pretty amusing.  Presto, It's the story of a magician and his rabbit.  The rabbit desperately wants a carrot...the magician refuses to give him one...and that's the gag.  The rabbit punishes him by making all of his tricks backfire.  Some of this was pretty funny.

Onto the film.  The animation is as you would expect...top-notch.  They created this imaginative world and then brought it to life.  Wall-E is a lonely robot on a lonely world.  His only friend is the only other inhabitant.  A cockroach.  He's a curious robot...when he isn't picking up trash...he's collecting junk left by humans.  His collection of junk puts Ariel's to shame.  He had a collection of spoons and forks, and as you might guess...he had no idea what to do with the spork.  

Everything changes one day when EVE arrives.  Eve is a much more advanced machine...and she has an itchy trigger finger.  Her arrival marks the start of our adventure.

The love story between Wall-E and Eve is nice.  It's right up there with Lelouch and Kallen as the best current pairings around.  Eve is basically a Co-main character.  The movie could have been called Eve...but I guess Wall-E had a better ring to it.  Really sad scene at the end when Eve rebuilt Wall-E...and it looked like he had lost all of his memories of Eve.  Very sad.  90% of that fucking crowd were near tears during that scene.  Manly tears, but tears nonetheless.

I think the movie also tried to hammer home current concerns/topics in the world we live in.  It does a good job promoting awareness of the environment.  Another issue...obesity.  Obesity is becoming a big deal in the United States...this movie basically showed it escalating even further.  I don't think this is a coincidence.  When this script was created...the writers considering both of these circumstances.


Every demographic was represented in the crowd.  I expect a huge weekend.  Maybe $100 million?  (Young kids might not like it as much as Kung Fu Panda...but it's far superior to that film.)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 27, 2008)

Wall-E is made of epic win


*Spoiler*: __ 




Echoing what Rukia said, Wall-E represents Pixar at the top of their storytelling game.  What struck me the most was the characters and the well-flowing narrative that seemed to stick together without the use of much dialog.  Eve and Wall-E in a garbage city, K-I-S-S-somethingsomethingsomething.

They confronted issues of environmentalism, consumption, and obesity without becoming polemical.  It doesn't treat the viewer like it's a kiddy movie.  So don't feel bad about enjoying it.  If you want a kiddy movie, go see Kung Fu Panda.  But if you want an animated masterpiece, go see Wall E.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 28, 2008)

I changed my opinion about it in Imax. I went and saw kung-fu panda in imax. I thought it was going to be this big overhead dome, but it was really just a big concave screen  that gives the illusion of 3d. I was dissapointed by that but really impressed with panda. Both visually stunning with good fight choreography, and a pretty good story too. Made me want to get back into martial arts. Now to go see Wall-E!


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wall-E seems like a good movie....for my 8 year old sister. But I know that I wil end up seeing it with her anyways. So it will be decent-good.


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2008)

Asdfghjkl I wanna see it again already, hah.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

the cleaning robot and the crazy massage robots were epic win


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha MO was neato.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

those rambling on about obesity:


*Spoiler*: __ 



i dunno if it was obesity they were trying to....make awareness of. what i think they were promoting was awareness that if we don't monitor how dependent we become of technology, eventually, it would become WAY outta hand. and we need to keep an eye on ourselves that way.

obesity was just a result of becoming to dependent of technology, i think.




that said, im stoked everyone loved it like i did.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2008)

I positively loved it too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2008)

i liked the movie.

It had an anti-consumer message, and environmental message, which should be well recieved globally.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> It had an anti-consumer message,



From Disney of all companies.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> From Disney of all companies.



This is convincing me not to see the movie out of principle.

I hate when Hollywood of all people think viewers need to be spoonfed these morals when they are the ones indulging in the societal faults they condemn.

Hollywood: Don't be superficial. Now tune in for Sex and the City.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Based on what I've heard from you guys, I really want to see this movie. Hope it meets up to my expectations.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> This is convincing me not to see the movie out of principle.
> 
> I hate when Hollywood of all people think viewers need to be spoonfed these morals when they are the ones indulging in the societal faults they condemn.
> 
> Hollywood: Don't be superficial. Now tune in for Sex and the City.



oh wah.


----------



## Clue (Jun 28, 2008)

I really want to see this.  I'll probably have to go at night because I'm not a fan of screaming children.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> I really want to see this.  I'll probably have to go at night because I'm not a fan of screaming children.



that's why i went to the midnite showing, thank gawd. less than half full theater, not a kid in sight. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2008)

The kids where I saw it were surprisingly calm once the movie started.

I thought I was gonna hear insane laughter every few seconds.


----------



## Clue (Jun 28, 2008)

I would guess that kids would be quieter if it was a kids' movie.  I usually want to kill them when their parents bring them to R-rated movies, and they run amuk screaming and crying.


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2008)

*About the anti-consumerism message:*

It's in the movie.  It exists, but it isn't shoved into your face and even made a big deal out of.  As a film WALL-E doesn't have an agenda.  It's not a cautionary tale.  It's just.. think of it almost as tongue-in-cheek speculative fiction.  The whole thing isn't shoved in your face or anything, though.  This story is more about WALL-E and EVE more than anything else.  Unlike, say, Happy Feet, which wound up having an agenda. ( Which I wasn't expecting, and for me, ruined the movie.)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> *About the anti-consumerism message:*
> 
> It's in the movie.  It exists, but it isn't shoved into your face and even made a big deal out of.  As a film WALL-E doesn't have an agenda.  It's not a cautionary tale.  It's just.. think of it almost as tongue-in-cheek speculative fiction.  The whole thing isn't shoved in your face or anything, though.  This story is more about WALL-E and EVE more than anything else.  Unlike, say, Happy Feet, which wound up having an agenda. ( Which I wasn't expecting, and for me, ruined the movie.)



the messages are very subtle, they get you thinking because obviously nobody wants their home to be a dustbowl landfill, and nobody wants to look like the fat pudgy slobs in the movie.  And in the end, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they manage to redeem themselves by remembering all they good things they had forgotten about


, it was a happy outcome.

@ adonis: even if it's hypocricy, the message is necessary.  So it's better that it exists even if it's by disney.  Imagine a diversity message sponsored by the KKK, hypocritical but you can't be mad at it.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 28, 2008)

Just saw the movie today. It was fantastic. 

Like others have been saying, the message of the movie was shoved in our faces. It actually made me think more about it than if it was thrown at us the whole movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> @ adonis: even if it's hypocricy, the message is necessary.  So it's better that it exists even if it's by disney.  Imagine a diversity message sponsored by the KKK, hypocritical but you can't be mad at it.



I'm beginning to think Adonis has something stuck up his butt. And if I'm saying that... >_>


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> @ adonis: even if it's hypocricy, the message is necessary. So it's better that it exists even if it's by disney. Imagine a diversity message sponsored by the KKK, hypocritical but you can't be mad at it.



That's retarded and I _would_ be mad at it. I'm supposed to take moral advice from a group that is guilty of the thing they're condemning to me? You'd see nothing worthy of resentment?



			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think Adonis has something stuck up his butt. And if I'm saying that... >_>



You calling me black, kettle?

Seriously, though, I'm not completely appalled like I'm coming of as I just don't like being bullshitted. 

A corporation trying to convince me I shouldn't like them (them being pro-consumerism) through an anti-consumerism message while they're selling me a movie with a video game adaptation and a toy-line is them essentially stamping "FUCKING IDIOT, HE ACTUALLY BOUGHT IT!" on my and everyone else's forehead. What's next? Exxon sponsoring the next Al Gore movie?

Also, I think you've just gone soft, Vono. What happened with you going from being a movie critic to "Well, there's no universal standard for quality thus to argue one movie is worse than another is wrong?"


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 29, 2008)

I was pretty sure that the Pixar company was the one that writes and directs their movies anyway. (including the lessons etc.) I thought Disney just had the rights to the company and they mostly advertised for it and all.

Not certain though. I'm probably not explaining it very well anyway.


----------



## Koi (Jun 29, 2008)

Rob Lucci said:


> I was pretty sure that the Pixar company was the one that writes and directs their movies anyway. (including the lessons etc.) I thought Disney just had the rights to the company and they mostly advertised for it and all.
> 
> Not certain though. I'm probably not explaining it very well anyway.



Yeah.  To my understanding, ever since Pixar and Disney split, Disney is just their distributor.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it.



It seems to me that this movie won't dissappoint.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Yeah.  To my understanding, ever since Pixar and Disney split, Disney is just their distributor.



Oh, they split?

Then yeah, they should be considered fairly separate.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

yae, pixar does it all, at this point, disney's just a name on the movie. 

so all you people fighting about it, it's not disney sending the message really, it's pixar.

and i didn't really think it was shoved in my face, it just kinda chilled there.


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 29, 2008)

I saw it last night and loved it.  It's like impossible for Pixar to make a bomb.  

My first thought about EVE was "that's what an iPod robot would look like.  I want one."  And AUTO reminded me of HAL from _2001: A Space Odyssey_.  "I can't allow that, Dave."

I watched it with my grandfather, who's more conservative than Pat Robertson and Rush Limbaugh combined, and he was grumbling about the supposed social commentary in it.

But if you look beyond that, it's really a cute story, and the robots are more human than the humans are. The music and visuals were great, and I loved how the robots could convey all those emotions with just body language and their eyes. Very well done.

And I was laughing my ass off at the pre-movie short Pixar always does.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> yae, pixar does it all, at this point, disney's just a name on the movie.
> 
> so all you people fighting about it, it's not disney sending the message really, it's pixar.
> 
> and i didn't really think it was shoved in my face, it just kinda chilled there.



Okay, okay, I'll see the damn movie and possibly even enjoy it.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Okay, okay, I'll see the damn movie and possibly even enjoy it.



.....



good~! ^_^


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 29, 2008)

Saw the movie yesterday.  Thought it was a sweet movie.  The interactions between Wall-E and Eve were cute.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 29, 2008)

Would've been nice to see this as a $100M weekend, but I'll settle with it earning $62.5M


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Would've been nice to see this as a $100M weekend, but I'll settle with it earning $62.5M



......link?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2008)

wow I love this movie ^^


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> ......link?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

ah~! fancy~!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

I will wait for the blu ray version, Dark Knight and Hell Boy 2 have my attention this upcoming month.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn I was gonna see this movie with my friends this weekend and then all of a sudden like 4 of them couldn't go and so no one went. If I can't see it next weekend or sometime this week then I'll probably just wait for Blu Ray or DVD. Man...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> You'd see nothing worthy of resentment?



the message is what's important.  If the KKK can convince 1 or 2 kids to embrace diversity or reject racism, then the message was good ( i don't know why they would do that, turn a new leaf ).  Years later those kids would be like, the KKK is like that? wtf?  But whatever, they still believe in the message.

Even anti smoking and alcohol ads are often paid for by fines against tobacco or alcohol.  So it's a similar situation.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> the message is what's important.  If the KKK can convince 1 or 2 kids to embrace diversity or reject racism, then the message was good ( i don't know why they would do that, turn a new leaf ).  Years later those kids would be like, the KKK is like that? wtf?  But whatever, *they still believe in the message*.



Except they don't believe in the message because they're MEMBERS OF THE KKK.

It's not the same as a smoker telling a kid not to smoke because maybe the adult is addicted but aware of the dangers and doesn't want the kid to repeat his mistake. But if you are actively in the KKK, you obviously believe in the message or you wouldn't be in the KKK.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Except they don't believe in the message because they're MEMBERS OF THE KKK.



he means the people the message was taught to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> he means the people the message was taught to.



yeah, i meant the kids.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

_Who_ the message comes from is important. I don't need a hypocrite telling me how to live my life when they are the problem.

Edit: If we must argue this, can we do so in PM because I'm sure people didn't come to a Wall-E thread to hear me bitch about hypocrisy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 29, 2008)

If you see THAT much of such an agenda in this movie it's because you wanted to see it. Otherwise...

*WORLD: Now that you mention people misconstruing your intentions, how do you feel about reports that WALL•E is an environmental movie?*

_STANTON: People made this connection that I never saw coming with the environmental movement, and that's not what I was trying to do. I was just using the circumstances of people abandoning the Earth because it's filled with garbage as a way to tell my story.

I always knew that I wanted WALL•E to be digging through trash for two reasons: One, I wanted him to be the lowest on the totem pole. It's a janitorial job; it's the saddest, lowest status amongst his kind; and it just makes him that much more of a lonely guy. Two, trash is really visual. Even the littlest kid understands when there's stuff in the way and it needs to be picked up, so I didn't need to spend time explaining his job. And then I just reverse-engineered from there, "OK, if there's trash everywhere, how did it get there?"_



I will not deny that most people will probably exit the theater with environmental thoughts on their minds. Good for them though they should try thinking less into things and just enjoy the movie. But if the mere existence of such things no matter how minor or inconsequential they may be bothers you or anyone you know, then just don't watch the movie.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

yea, i heard a guy say he wasn't taking his kids cuz of that "message".

christ, y'gonna tell yer kids the earth's flat too? -_-'


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 29, 2008)

This movie fucking rocked. I also don't think it had anything against fat people. More like consumerism. The overall message was that...you need to get out there and do tihngs yourself. Now, just because people do things themselves, doesn't mean they;ll be skinny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> If you see THAT much of such an agenda in this movie it's because you wanted to see it. Otherwise...
> 
> *WORLD: Now that you mention people misconstruing your intentions, how do you feel about reports that WALL•E is an environmental movie?*
> 
> ...



interesting, but the inadvertant environmental message seemed obvious, yet well done.  I felt their was an environmental message :S

on topic of the actual movie, i was hoping we could see the ship's wall-as doing some earth cleaning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> This movie fucking rocked. I also don't think it had anything against fat people. More like consumerism. The overall message was that...you need to get out there and do tihngs yourself. Now, just because people do things themselves, doesn't mean they;ll be skinny.



The creators said that they heard somewhere that lack of gravity could lead to people becoming more and more heavy over time, they said they played with this...I haven't seen the movie, but I heard it on a making of special.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The creators said that they heard somewhere that lack of gravity could lead to people becoming more and more heavy over time, they said they played with this...I haven't seen the movie, but I heard it on a making of special.



Makes sense too. Maybe a combo of both was used?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 30, 2008)

it seemed more like the lack of gravity meant less of a reliance on........bones? er something like that. i remember them kinda mentioning it in the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

So, this movie hates fat chicks?

I might watch it afterall...


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 30, 2008)

For god sakes, Disney didn't create the movie. They only distributed it. The real creators of this movie are the folks at Pixar. 

That said, the film was drop-dead amazing. It was the best Pixar movie I've ever watched, and that's quite a tall order. The messages, unlike many other films, are leniently mixed with the main plotline in surprising ways. It pokes fun at human folly, yet the movie also promotes human strength and determination. The graphics are beautiful, and the two main characters, Wall-E and Eve, are a thousand times more expressive than any wannabe Dreamworks animation character (What is it with Dreamworks, anyway? They keep making all these crappy movies that are obviously copying off of Pixar, and their animation department sucks. Only Kung Fu Panda and Shrek seem to have a soul.). 

For any "mature" and "intelligent" moviegoer who thinks the movie will be "kiddish" and "silly"... Watch the damn movie. It's far more mature than garbage like The Love Guru and AVP 2.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 30, 2008)

i dunno about dreamworks stealing their stuff, except antz......ugh.


----------



## ez (Jul 1, 2008)

I was excited about this movie the moment i saw the preview sometime last year, and i watched it on the night it was released. Needless to say, it surpassed my expectations. I liked practically everything about it. The comedy was especially good. Walle and Eve are some great characters.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i dunno about dreamworks stealing their stuff, except antz......ugh.



Some claim Shark Tale copied Nemo.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2008)

Shark Tale was nothing like Finding Nemo, which also means it was shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, how did this one fly under my radar. Haven't seen it yet, but I had it pegged as the next soulless CGI flick grinded out on the production line. Is it better than _Finding Nemo_?


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jul 1, 2008)

Great movie. I could watch it 3 or 4 more times, to be honest. Wall-E was such a loveable character.

Animation wasn't anything amazing (considering Pixar is fucking amazing).


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow, how did this one fly under my radar. Haven't seen it yet, but I had it pegged as the next soulless CGI flick grinded out on the production line. Is it better than _Finding Nemo_?



Trust me, it's not soulless. I think it was actually better than Finding Nemo to be honest.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 1, 2008)

I took my little brother, and he loved it, I thought it was very good too.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 1, 2008)

Hirako Shinji said:


> Animation wasn't anything amazing (considering Pixar is fucking amazing).



aw, i thought it was in the top animation wise. especially earth and all that. the city full of garbage and whatnot? looked great~!.......fer garbage.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 2, 2008)

Uh I didn't watch this movie yet and have never heard one word of it. However I was checking for some movies on yahoo like 2 days ago, clicked on "Top rated movies of *all time*" and found it to be 2nd place, right behind Lord of the Rings. What the hell? Is it that good? No one even talks about this movie which is kind of weird. 
A message? Sounds pretty exciting. Is it like a depressing message though? Or just some message that people find great.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome awesome awesome movie!!!!!!!!!

i already saw it 3 times....i seriously think that the sound designer (forgot name) who did the robot sounds, deserves a fucking award..that is some top notch shit right there!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

Pixar has essentially done what other movies could not: true storytelling.
Where other films struggle with lines and lines of dialogue to get a point across, Wall-e uses it at a minimum and yet, you still know what's going on.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Pixar has essentially done what other movies could not: true storytelling.
> Where other films struggle with lines and lines of dialogue to get a point across, Wall-e uses it at a minimum and yet, you still know what's going on.



People should take notes. Now I can't watch most other computer animated movies without thinking the characters need to talk less. One liners have their place but not when overused clearly to fill space.


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks cute and it's pretty unique, I'd say.  My best friend wants to see it really bad, so I'll probably go to see it soon.  From the previews, it looks like it was designed very nicely.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

im going to see it again tonight. =D


----------



## Vanity (Jul 2, 2008)

I just saw this movie yesterday now. ^^

I have to say is it was so cute! Very adorable. ^^

I think this was a very well done and original movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The humans in that movie though....:amazed I hope that humans never become like that(totally lazy to the point where we don't even walk anywhere on our own and don't really think for ourselves anymore). I don't think that will ever happen but it's a scary thought. ^^; I'm glad that it changed in the end.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 2, 2008)

That was by far the best movie I've seen all year.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First things first, that short that played at the beginning was freakin hilarious. Best thing since the old guy playing chess with himself in the park at the beginning of Bug's Life. Anyways, on to the actual movie.

One of my favorite things about this movie is that it manages to do so much with characters that don't really speak. Pixar really did that whole "actions speak louder than words" thing some major justice. WALL-E, EVE and all their robotic friends were all so damn cute and lovable that them not talking didn't take away anything away from their characters.

Another favorite of mine was WALL-E and EVE's relationship. Seriously one of the best couples to ever grace the screen. What should've been corny and cliche wasn't. Instead, it came off as heart-warming and very adorable.

I think another thing that made me enjoy the movie a little more though was the crowd I was watching it with. Everybody was soooo in to it (including my mom and I). When something funny happened, everyone laughed. When EVE put WALL-E back together at the end and he didn't remember her, everyone got bummed. When WALL-E ran over his pet cockroach, everyone gasped and stopped breathing for a second.

Yeah, this is definitely one of Pixar's best movies. So far, Pixar hasn't let me down, and I hope they never do.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

just saw it again. ='D so great.

"I don't want to survive; I want to live!"

awesome quote is awesome.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 2, 2008)

K im gonna watch it. If I say this movie sucks would I get gangbanged and capped on 4 lyfe? I think some people don't like this movie they just scared to post cause ya know, lol. Im not sure if your all just young kids that like any movie or you really think the movie is done really perfectly/well. Im a pretty easy person on liking movies (like some ppl say the movie college roadtrip was boring but I thought it was alright) but im not so sure about animated movies... finding nemo was cool though, and lion king<3

Actually, compare this to lion king (which I believe is like people's most top rated or top best animated movie of all time? and mine too) and if I get good comments ill feel even happier to watch this.

I downloaded 3/7 parts of wall-e already, im trying to finish the rest. I just need people to clear some things up for me so i can be happy when I watch it all da way. Im already happy seeing all these comments already but yeah, lol.


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

so im guessing from what i briefly read it was good

im watching it on Saturday, my friend is making me go cause he found it was a good movie and apprantly said the wall-e was cute which was a little wierd cause ive never heard him say anythings cute


----------



## Clue (Jul 3, 2008)

I just saw this today, and it was so fucking adorable.  The characters were lovable, the animation was visionary, the plot was interesting, and the message was strong.  I'm making my family see it with me again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

i finally found someone who didn't like it. and he HATED it. but he's also a jerk.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i finally found someone who didn't like it. and he HATED it. but he's also a jerk.



Can't imagine why. The film's amazing. Something to quote for all ages.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Decontaminant: 100%
Moe: Woah, woah, woah.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 3, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Can't imagine why. The film's amazing. Something to quote for all ages.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i dunno if Wall-E is the type of movie people would/should quote TOO much. especially since about half of it is silent. xD

i already heard people trying to say "wwwwwwwwwwwall-E~!" tho. and it's funneh.


----------



## Clue (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i dunno if Wall-E is the type of movie people would/should quote TOO much. especially since about half of it is silent. xD
> 
> i already heard people trying to say "wwwwwwwwwwwall-E~!" tho. and it's funneh.



Haha I say Wwwwaaalllll-EEE all the time.  It doesn't sound very authentic, but it makes me happy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

saw it tonight, it was better than i thought although it was at best the sixth best movie ive seen this summer, although i will say this the relationship between walle and eve was well done, and was very sweet
-the thing im curious about is, what happened to the BnL leadership?, it seemed like the ship Axxon was run by the auto pilot, id figured there be somebody else higher up in charge that would deal with the plant situation


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> aw, i thought it was in the top animation wise. especially earth and all that. the city full of garbage and whatnot? looked great~!.......fer garbage.



The animation was good, but Pixar is more capable, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

Trailer

*OH MY GOOOOOOD.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



fake, but DID scare the shit outta me.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> Trailer




*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, those boys at Pixar sure are slick.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

*Points wiseguy to spoiler-tags*

='D~!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^Gee, thanks.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

just see the movie, wise anchor. -_o

i downloaded it. and i skimmed through it to see it's quality. then i deleted it. it was bad. and does the movie HORRIBLE justice.

see it in theaters, people. im gonna see it again fer sure sometime.


----------



## Cair (Jul 5, 2008)

People say it's really adorable. I'll have to see it. Maybeh.


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2008)

Saw it today, it was really cute<3


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

I loved it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thoroughly entertained and impressed.


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2008)

Asdfghjkl I want to see this again already, heh.   Especially if it's supposed to rain all week around here, it'll give me something to do.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

Sigh.

Wall-E won me over. Damn you, Pixar!


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 5, 2008)

I am totally going to see it now!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Wall-E won me over. Damn you, Pixar!


 
Oh shit.

I await the torrential downpour of frogs.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 5, 2008)

Pixar winning? *hides*


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Wall-E won me over. Damn you, Pixar!





HERRAAAAAAAAAAAAAY~! we all know it's adequacy.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 5, 2008)

Pixar is good though, and funny


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Wall-E won me over. Damn you, Pixar!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Resistance is futile


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Wall-E won me over. Damn you, Pixar!



Holy crap.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 6, 2008)

I just saw it earlier this afternoon.

I'm thoroughly convinced at this point that Pixar can do no bad. Wall-e was amazing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought about the development of Artificial Intelligence in the movie? I also couldn't help but notice the movie's subtle allusions to awakening to individuality amongst the herded masses. There was deep things going on under the surface man.


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Jul 6, 2008)

Vonocourt-san: *laughs*
Holy crap indeed. 

Royal_Devil1-san: Second post to make me laugh so far. 
Can't wait for the third!



I'd love to see that movie though, it looks awesome and
horrifyingly cute at the same time.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Holy crap.



oh yes. it is useless to resist it.

whoever mentioned individuality, do you mean john and.....kim? was that her name? i don't remember. i thought their little parts were sweet too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2008)

How they turned red when everyone else was blue clearly exhibits their awakening to individual thought.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> How they turned red when everyone else was blue clearly exhibits their awakening to individual thought.



that, and them "in" the pool, and watching wall-e and eve while everyone else worked with their tech stuffs.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 6, 2008)

=:Kakashi*Zabuza:= said:


> I'd love to see that movie though, it looks awesome and
> horrifyingly cute at the same time.



Your eyes are gonna bleed of all the cuteness and robot love.


----------



## isanon (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome movie was awsome


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 6, 2008)

pek This was so amazing. I'm so glad I went to see it. I laughed. I cried. It made me happy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2008)

*Wall-E! Best movie of Da Year!*

This movie has a 10/10!
srsly this robot movie PWNS transformers!

It spreads the message of love in a refreshing ,cute and entertaining way!
if you havent seen it then go to your nearest teather and check it out!


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought the same, it was just unbelieveibly CUTE!!!
I would see it again anytime
But about the transformers thing....
I'd say they're about the same level in awsomeness.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 7, 2008)

I loved Wall E! It was a cute and entertaining movie.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw it bootleg and it was fucking awesome. I'm gonna see it in theaters to do it justice.

WALL-E/EVE was one of the more well done and likable romances I've seen. And this is coming form a guy who doesn't really like romances unless they're twisted.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When WALL-E lost his memory and EVE was desperately trying to get it back I was like "This dude better get his fucking memory back cuz if he don't I'm bout to cry."


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 7, 2008)

YES! I'm going to see it tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 7, 2008)

they did a good job portraying eve as a girl lol.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see this movie... I'm a fan of Pixar Movies and Wall-e looks great


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

The interactions between WALL-E and Eve were emotive, but it didn't hold my interest beyond that. I didn't really like the lack of dialogue for the first half of the movie either. I'm sure I'll get some hate for my opinion, since this movie is adulated by the masses.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 7, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> The interactions between WALL-E and Eve were emotive, but it didn't hold my interest beyond that. I didn't really like the lack of dialogue for the first half of the movie either. I'm sure I'll get some hate for my opinion, since this movie is adulated by the masses.



naw~! you stated why. no biggie. tho i will say i for one LOVED the silent half. grabbed me rite away, plus no one can try to quote it.

the people who just say it was bad.

..........also, the people who say hancock was better. -_o


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2008)

Really looking forward to this as well, finally going to go see it with my bf this weekend. I'm a sucker for adorable things, so how could I resist?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

I just saw the movie and I just wanted to say, it was one of the cutest movies I've ever seen X3

WALL-E/EVE


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 12, 2008)

This was a pretty awesome movie. The whole concept of what happened to the humans was pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

Walleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

EveUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Loved the movie 

Very smart movie imo


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 13, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh~!

mmmmmo.


----------



## batanga (Jul 13, 2008)

Great movie, I liked it a lot. Is there rule 34 of EVE and WALL-E?


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2008)

great movie, definitely one of Pixar's best

EVE was such a great character, and WALL-E is just awesome, the moments where you see WALL-E falling in love were just amazingly done

10/10 from me


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 13, 2008)

The movie is sooo cute. 

Wall-e and Eve = <3


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 13, 2008)

I got back from the Movie and its was great

10/10 for me


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2008)

batanga said:


> Great movie, I liked it a lot. Is there rule 34 of EVE and WALL-E?



I'll just accept the fact that there is some out there and leave it at that.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 13, 2008)

i wanna see. -_O


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 13, 2008)

This shit is awesome. "cute" doesn't do it justice. 

Grannted, I'm an animation/artfuck-tard, so I'm biased.

Here's a few things:

Early on, before wall-e was out, there were rumours that walmart(a big superstore in the US) was going to BAN selling wall-e stuff, because it felt that the company represented in the film was refering to them, walmart. 

The sound designer for this film, was the sound designer for ALL OF THE STAR WARS FILMS.
STAR WARS. The same dude that gave us ALL those lightsaber sounds, lasers, R2D2, C3PO, Chewbacca, and many more. 


And also, this thing, which I thought was cool.
YouTube - Tatsunoko vs. Capcom 1


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i wanna see. -_O



Well Rule 34 has yet to fail. But have fun looking.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 13, 2008)

Images of the people onboard the axiom come to mind. .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh know I'm sure there Wall-E/Eve porn out there. 



Kool ka lang said:


> Images of the people onboard the axiom come to mind. .



They never really explained how people are born in the movie. Unless we're to assume sex is one of the things they aren't lazy or they have machines to help...oh god!!!


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Oh know I'm sure there Wall-E/Eve porn out there.
> 
> 
> 
> They never really explained how people are born in the movie. Unless we're to assume sex is one of the things they aren't lazy or they have machines to help...oh god!!!



lol, i'm pretty sure after 700 years, i*c*st has become commom place, these just isnt enough people


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of the most beautifully made movies I have ever seen. The movie sent out alot of interesting messages like how we should take care of ourselves and our planet. Pixar has really out done themselves by showing how the power of love can change so much, even if it?s between two robots.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 15, 2008)

Watched this last Friday with my friends. Oh my gawd. This was such a cute movie!! Eve + Wall-E = CUTEST ANIMATED COUPLE EVER!!! 

My friend actually started to cry near the end of the movie because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wall-E lost his memories, 


 yes it was sad, but it wasn't that emotional since I knew exactly what was going to happen next...so the movie was a little bit predictable. 

I liked how the movie had a dark atmosphere. Disney movies are usually full of happiness and rainbows and shit like that, but Wall-E definetly took a step in the right direction by going into a different approach. && I definetly understood the whole message of the movie, made me open my eyes to what can happen to our planet in the future...D:


----------



## Felt (Jul 15, 2008)

UK is so far behind.  It isn't even out here yet 

I heard alot about it and went to the cinema to book, and it wasn't out


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2008)

ive seen it 5 times now, i love it that fucking much.


waaaaaaaaaaaaaallleeeeeeeeeeeee <3


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> Great movie, I liked it a lot. Is there rule 34 of EVE and WALL-E?







by Erro_Herd


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

If this wasn't a PG part of the forums I'd post some EVE/WALL-E scat I found


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 15, 2008)

batanga said:


> If this wasn't a PG part of the forums I'd post some EVE/WALL-E scat I found



Even if this fourm wasn't PG, I'd rather not see those pics.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 16, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> by Erro_Herd




:rofl 

a frind of mine saw it and said it was great. I think, instead of R.O.B., they should have put wall e in brawl


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 16, 2008)

AH~! RULE 34? =o

kinda. xD


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBnXryfjg4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llLhpnN7-lo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

^^ Its funny how the man and the woman are so much alike to Wall-E and Eve if you pay attention to 0:00 to 1:25. Now I know why Pixar used this song in the movie.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wall-E is coming out in Japan on , and knowing Japan's fetish for robots, they're going to eat this movie up. 

Once again, Wall-E is an amazing movie. I'm going to see it for, like, the 4th time again.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to see this movie really bad. I wanted to see it when it debuted, but some issues arose and forestalled my chance. Then it seems my friends ended up seeing it anyway. I've heard both good and bad about the movie. But, I still want to see it, before I judge anything.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 21, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> I want to see this movie really bad. I wanted to see it when it debuted, but some issues arose and forestalled my chance. Then it seems my friends ended up seeing it anyway. I've heard both good and bad about the movie. But, I still want to see it, before I judge anything.




Sources from Box Office Mojo also said that 81.6% of the people who say the movie gave it an A, which is a perfect score. 4.2% of the People who say the movie didn?t like it, because they either missed the message of the movie or are super conservative and found the small environmental message annoying. 



Wall-E is one of the best movies of the year, there's alot behind the story. Michael Phillips from the Chicago Tribune gave Wall-E 4 Stars. If you don't see this movie you'll be missing out on one of the best animated films of all time.

Link removed


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 24, 2008)

No I was wrong. There are domed Imax-screens, so I wasn't just imagining things when I thought I had been to one as a kid (though I was dissapointed when I drove so far to one and found it wasn't domed when I thought they all were).

So yes this movie needs to be in Imax, but not just any Imax, domed Omnimax! And everyone should get smacked and see it. But I heard The Dark Knight looks better in regular Imax. Of course that aint a space flick, but its still movie of the year IMO.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2008)

I just got back from the cinema. Out of the movies I've seen this year this is my favourate.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 28, 2008)

Just read a review, it sounds so cool! Anyone who don't recommend this movie?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2008)

Wall-E is still my favourate movie this year. I know most people will neg rep me for this but I liked Wall-E more than The Dark Knight.

I saw the movie in the cinema twice, something I haven't done in years.


----------



## Koi (Aug 28, 2008)

Man.. I really want to see this again, but it's not out anymore here..


----------



## ecelipse (Aug 30, 2008)

Wall-e is the best. the story is full of surprises. Plus it was rated the greatest movie done by Disney this decade.


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty good. I love how Eve says "directive"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooohoo. Watched it for the 5th time today! Still makes me really happy


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

DVD coming out soon?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> DVD coming out soon?


November I believe.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2008)

Clearly the best film ever made since Moses made that documentary about how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the Pharoah was.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 7, 2008)

is there any decent quality downloads of the film yet?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

It's November and I don't remember the movie ever coming out.  It is on Blu-Ray in 3-D?


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

WHY ARE YOU BUMPING OLD THREADS?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's November and I don't remember the movie ever coming out.  It is on Blu-Ray in 3-D?



I forgot about this movie, guess cause it looked shitty and overrated.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 31, 2009)

This movie is pretty good, and IMO one of Pixar's best. I thought it was better than Up in any case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't really like how Up looked either, they just seemed really uninteresting to me.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a reason for this one Chee



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> This movie is pretty good, and *IMO one of Pixar's best*. I thought it was better than Up in any case.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2009)

The first half of Wall-E was great and on-par with anything to ever appear in a Pixar film.  However, the film became less interesting when all of the obese humans were introduced.

I still enjoyed it though.  8/10.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, I didn't like the humans part. The beginning and the credits (the art was cool looking) were the best part.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

> I forgot about this movie, guess cause it looked shitty and overrated.



Unless you watched it keep your shallow judgements to yourself.

Its a good movie, yes the humans kinda lessened the magic. But its still such a good movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Unless you watched it keep your shallow judgements to yourself.
> 
> Its a good movie, yes the humans kinda lessened the magic. But its still such a good movie.



Sorry, but I don't remember asking for someone else's input on my reasoning for not watching it. Tell you what, give me your number and next time I want an opinion I won't give any credit to, I'll give you a ring.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

WALL-E was an okay movie. Usually not my thing though. But both Up and The Incredibles were much better Pixar films.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> Sorry, but I don't remember asking for someone else's input on my reasoning for not watching it. Tell you what, give me your number and next time I want an opinion I won't give any credit to, I'll give you a ring.



Don't want a reply? Easy, next time keep your stupidity to yourself. Oh and I don't give my number to idiots.


----------



## Crackers (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought Wall-E was a good movie. 

I think the critics probably overhyped it just a tad bit, but I think it deserved praise and recognition. The only thing I found rather unsettling was the robotic romance, but other than that I found it conveyed a mediocre decent message compared to other movies and rather enjoyable. 

Of course, it's also the very first movie I've seen to make a cock roach look appealing and cute, so maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Don't want a reply? Easy, next time keep your stupidity to yourself. Oh and I don't give my number to idiots.



See now there you go doing that thing again--you know the one where you give me an opinion I couldn't give a rats ass about. 

No one is stupid for not liking a movie. Humans make judgments on first impressions all of the time. If you think that its stupid not to want to waste 2 hours on something you have absolutely no interest in any part of then I know someone who will be wasting a lot of their time in the coming years. 

Also if you couldn't tell, that was sarcasm, why the fuck would I want someone to call so I could hear something I didn't care about at all.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Of course, it's also the very first movie I've seen to make a cock roach look appealing and cute, so maybe I'm just biased.



I know right? That thing was adorable. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I forgot about this movie, guess cause it looked shitty and overrated.



I had some negative thoughts about this movie before I saw it as well, but I really enjoyed watching it. It is overrated though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> No one is stupid for not liking a movie.



They are when they haven't seen the movie. Just say that it looked uninteresting to you, and you didn't want to watch it, easy. Claiming its shitty and overrated without having watched is retarded. You're saying we're rating the movie highly, but since it doesn't warrant your attention it must not be good or worth your time, thats incredibly patronising.



> If you think that its stupid not to want to waste 2 hours on something you have absolutely no interest in any part of then I know someone who will be wasting a lot of their time in the coming years.



Its interesting you claim to have no interest yet come to this thread, and post that you have no interest, why waste your precious time?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)




----------

